# AFX Ferrari Daytona front wheel rub?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Picked this up at the Lehigh show yesterday:










I was excited when I got it because not only are the mirrors intact, but the chassis is a Super Magna Traction that either had zero track time or new pickup shoes. Then I got it home. Hmmmm... First of all, the front tires rub the wheelwells. Tried a regular M/T chassis, it was even worse. Is that just the way these things fit? Is there something I'm missing?

Second, and subject to maybe a little more tinkering... the chassis is WAY loud. I have one other SMT and it's nowhere near this loud. Do these have a propensity for excess noise?

thnx...

--rick


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

My yellow has a g-plus chassis-really small fronts, my red has a magna traction chassis and turbine rims with reg small tires.... no rub on either. Hard to tell, what are your front tires? With the noises you describe and tire clearance issues.... is the chassis sitting on the body correct?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The Ferrari Daytona body was originally made for the Aurora AFX G+ chassis with the very thin sidewall, wide front tires, like what came on the F1 cars. The SP1000/SPFast Chassis (Super Magna-Traction) and the Magna-Traction versions all rubbed the front wheel wells. You can grind the front tires down a couple of thousandths and that should give you the clearance you need.

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

or I could trade you a G+ chassis for that one. Been looking for one for a bit...


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The red Ferrari Daytona body was made to fit the M/T chassis with the lower profile "flat" tire. They are prized by M/T racers because they are an excellent handling body.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Rawafx said:


> The red Ferrari Daytona body was made to fit the M/T chassis with the lower profile "flat" tire. They are prized by M/T racers because they are an excellent handling body.


Heck, Rick, pull the windshield and cut the front fenders off that puppy!!!
I bet you'd have a heck of an advantage at the dirt track with them high stylin mirrors!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Rawafx said:


> The red Ferrari Daytona body was made to fit the M/T chassis with the lower profile "flat" tire. They are prized by M/T racers because they are an excellent handling body.


Between that body and the BRE Datsun, there are no better M/T handlers on the planet.:thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

ParkRNDL said:


> Picked this up at the Lehigh show yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a lost cause, absolutely nothing can be done with it. Send it to me and I will dispose of it for you... :thumbsup:

Seriously, you already have your answer and that was a very nice acquisition. Beautiful car!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

:wave:hey rick i agree with leeroy that whole car should be arradicted from this earth n never to be seen again with human eyes!! i have the correct green disposal of that red car infact i,ll send ya postage to send it here. joegri cellblock#9 a.c.i. rhode island !!! i,ll take care of the offender once
a n for all.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks guys. yeah i kinda lucked out on it. this is why i always pay the extra to get into shows at the early bird time. I got 6 cars from this vendor, including this one, the white/burgundy/black #3 AFX 911, and a really nice resin repop of the medium blue Tjet Mach 1 I traded off like an idiot 20 years ago. The Mach 1 is even on a complete original Aurora Tuff-Ones chassis. Runs great after a little cleaning and tweaking...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yep, that's one of the cars on my holy grail list. Congrats on the acquisition.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> I got 6 cars from this vendor, including this one.


Run outta film again didn't ya?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

tjd241 said:


> Run outta film again didn't ya?


Hahahaha. Well, since you asked...










The Ferrari, the Porsche, the Chevy pickup, the 300ZX, the Charger and the Mach 1 are all from this vendor. 

Charger is an old JL pullback body, I'm assuming it's one of SCJ's. It's NOT the later release which came on a slot car chassis and had more painted details. It's on an Aurora Tjet chassis with Tuffy wheels that runs real good.

Mach 1, as previously mentioned, is a well-done resin on an original Aurora TO chassis. I think the color is slightly off the original Aurora medium blue, but it's good enough for me.

Tyco pickup is nothing special, it's on an HP2. Runs OK.

The 300ZX was an impulse buy. I didn't have any of this body style yet, and this one is really sharp. Someone did a very cool flip-flop paint job on it... from some angles it's root beer brown, from others it's purple, and if you catch it just right it has teal highlights. Wild stuff, and I've never seen it on a slot car before.

Ferrari has been discussed. Still a little mystified as to why the front tires rub; I think they're the right tires for the chassis.

Porsche, besides being in nice shape, has an interesting Magna-Traction chassis: There's some sort of resistor or capacitor soldered between the points on the sides of the chassis where a Flamethrower would normally have its lights connected. It's done so cleanly that I kinda think it came that way. The seller said something about European-release chassis having something like that to clean up power, but I have no idea if that's anywhere near correct...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm gonna take a wild guess and say it's a capacitor, and a European release. They were a bit touchier about their TV reception I guess! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*No big deal...*



ParkRNDL said:


> Hahahaha. Well, since you asked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer killin me. Sparky's been wanting one of those for 30+ years...


----------

